# acrylic cages for tree boas



## gaz (Oct 5, 2005)

have just started making these for my adults


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 22, 2005)

*Cant see the pic gaz*


----------



## nattyb (Apr 9, 2005)

better? looking good gaz


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 22, 2005)

*Can now :lol: looking good*


----------



## Simon (May 10, 2005)

Very nice.

Is the feeling of security not an issue for Tree Boas?


----------



## gaz (Oct 5, 2005)

this is merely an illustrative photo although adult atbs northern etbs and basins dont seem to have any issues with the clear cages,but of course you can add as much greenery/branches/hides etc as you want.


----------



## Bev (Sep 7, 2005)

sweet!


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

Those rock, Im sure I emailed you once last year about them when I was looking into getting a gtp  I like em


----------

